# Jacks Surprize



## verthomme (Jan 27, 2007)

I am looking for info on JS and can't find any can anyone fill me in>>VH


----------



## OldSkool (Oct 29, 2009)

Try this site: hXXp://en.seedfinder.eu/seedshop-radar.html

or this:hp://theneedforseed.com/detail.php?ID=1021


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 29, 2009)

Old Skool - Please change those "HTTP" to HXXP.  Eases stress on the server.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2009)

I have never heard of this strain and a search didn't turn up anything---where did you run into it?  And who did you get it from that told you it was something called "Jack's Surprize"?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have never heard of Jack Suprise....  but I do love to smoke Jack The Ripper   tasey bud


----------



## meds4me (Oct 29, 2009)

I wass reading bout the strain recently and as i recall ? it was the father side of the strain. Forget the mother side of jacks cleaner  < same ?> . Check ICmag as thats where i was rweading the article. i bielieve.


----------

